# General > Business >  Christmas Holly wreaths, sprays and posies.

## Hibeechick

Amanda's Creative Florist, Dempster Street, Wick now have their Christmas holly wreaths in. Ready to be collected or you can order for collection at a later date. We are also taking orders for sprays, posies and specialised christmas tributes. 

There is always disappointment when customers find out that our stock has run out and have to search else where. So please remember to get in early to guarantee your order. 

 :Smile:

----------

